# BABIL | Hillah New City |Pro



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

HILLAH NEW CITY












HILLAH NEW CITY LOW-COST HOUSING PROJECT, BAGHDAD, IRAQ

Cilent: IRAQ
Location: IRAQ
Site Area : 3600ha
Year：2013


PROJECT INTRODUCTION:
Located in the capital city of Babylon Province, Close to Euphrates,100km from Baghdad.Overall positioning: a modern livable town, having the ability of cultural entertainment, business office, residential in the new town.The total land area is about 3600 ha.










































http://www.plt.com.hk/images/01urba...w-cost_Housing_Project_Baghdad_Iraq/proj.html


​


----------

